# Slow loading of thumbnails in Library view



## Dave Miller (Dec 13, 2017)

Operating System:Safari 11.0.1
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info):7.1

My software is running significantly slower than the previous version which was 2015.13. 

For example when in Library view with my usual matrix of 8 images across x four down it takes about 12 seconds to load a set of monochrome thumbnails and a further 45 seconds to colour them. This is repeated as I scroll down to the next set, so is clearly unacceptable. 

My previous version (2015.13) completes this task in about 3 seconds.

If anyone able to assist with a fix, it could well be that the system is not set up to suit this new software.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Dec 13, 2017)

Something is terribly wrong on your system. With a 9x4 grid, I can flip pages as fast as I can hit the Page Down key. I'm running 7.1, as well.



Dave Miller said:


> 12 seconds to load a set of monochrome thumbnails and a further 45 seconds to colour them.


I don't understand this. Don't they start out as coloured? It sounds perhaps like you are completely building all the previews as you scroll, and you were shooting raw and told the camera to produce monochrome. That's bound to be a bit slow, and around two seconds per preview created actually isn't bad. Try selecting everything in that folder and creating previews for them. Then try to scroll in Grid View and see what happens.


----------



## Dave Miller (Dec 13, 2017)

Thanks for replying.

I agree something is wrong, I still have the older 2015.13 loaded and it continues to load and work as well as ever. 

With 7.1 the thumbs start out in monochrome just as I described then convert to colour. 

The files have been taken on a variety of cameras, some are Jpeg and some are Raw format. I have been through the create preview routine but that hasn't made any difference.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Dec 13, 2017)

The fact that the thumbs start in monochrome may indicate a problem with the previews cache. Try the following: open your catalog folder and remove the 'catalogname previews.lrdata' file. Then start Lightroom again. Initially you will see no previews at all, because Lightroom will have to rebuild them. So scroll through a series of images to let Lightroom do this, then check if that restored normal behaviour.


----------



## Dave Miller (Dec 13, 2017)

That seems like it has done the trick, thank you Johan.

I guess a file the file got misplaced or corrupted during the change over, whatever the reason it's now behaving itself again. 

Your help is very much appreciated.


----------

